# Need Rear Bumper Insert!



## trackstar364 (May 3, 2010)

Mine has fallen off TWICE! Some lady brought it back to me last time but I dont think any old ladies will be saving me this time!!! HELP! where do I find one or is anyone willing to sell theirs!?:rofl:


----------



## butchjr15 (Nov 29, 2009)

you talking about the decals you put in the GTO ?? try ebay, thats were i got mine


----------



## trackstar364 (May 3, 2010)

no i mean the bumper insert! the WHOLE piece that has GTO on it! 
sucks! haha


----------



## butchjr15 (Nov 29, 2009)

that does suck. still maybe try ebay. lot of dif stuff on there


----------



## trackstar364 (May 3, 2010)

yeah but im really looking at this whole body kit. check it out.
Revenge Edition GTO


----------

